# Cobia and grouper!



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Just wanted to give you guys an update from my graduation vacation over here in savannah. 5-5 we left the docks and hit a navy tower to load up with bait. Got to the next tower and the cobia were everywhere on top. Ended up with 4 cobia, 1 scamp 2 gags some amber jack and vermillion This is the first time i have gotten to try my new go pro hope you guys like the video!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WaYhmMec_uY&feature=youtu.be


----------



## Firedawg (Feb 28, 2008)

Looks like a good time out there, Congrats!!!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

That's the way to do it..!!


----------



## afogg (Dec 11, 2011)

Nice Haul, i miss shooting over there


----------



## Last Drop (Oct 3, 2007)

Sweet video and nice haul!!


----------



## kandv2000 (May 10, 2012)

Great Time!


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Awesome video and some very clear water. How far did you guys have to run to get to that color?


----------



## MillerTime (Jul 6, 2011)

Sweet video. Looks like an awesome day.


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Hey thanks guys for the comments! We were about 60 miles out, the water is so clear out there and in the video you can't really tell but the towered is absolutly covered with life its like being in a giant aquarium!!


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

rock on...


----------



## KingMackKiller (May 17, 2012)

Nice Video!


----------



## lobsterman (Sep 30, 2007)

Good job Chris and the gang.


----------



## Christo' (May 19, 2012)

Dude, that video rocks. It couldn't have been mixed down any better. That took some time. Awesome.


----------



## buckeye83 (Nov 19, 2008)

Awesome video! How deep were you diving?


----------



## DAWGONIT (Jan 16, 2009)

Those are some GOOD eats there!


----------



## Cape_Horn_24 (Feb 8, 2010)

Thanks for all the compliments fellas, the mangroves were about 50 feet down and the cobia were right on top of the water they would basically swim up as soon as someone jumped in. The last cobia of the day, the one the guy in the blue is picking up was caught on the bottom at 120 feet, also the biggest fish at 45#


----------

